# Wadi El Hitan



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Wadi El Hitan in the EUNESCO protection area near Al Faiyom. Really worth while seeing the area which is a 350 million year old seabed, with lots of whale fossils. Pristine clean Western Sahara desert surroundings. If you have a 4x4, great fun as well. Dont stay in Egypt for years and years and not see this site. one and a half hours from Cairo.


----------

